# performance mods



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

Any performance mods out there that you guys know of(exhaust , intake, turbos, brakes)


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: performance mods (fvbean)*

giac.com offers a ecu flash for the w8 also if u want an exhaust u have to go the custom route, or u can get a remus axel back that doesnt really offer anything, and for breaks u dont need a bid break kit the breaks are already big but u can find them slotted and drilled any where


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: performance mods (fvbean)*

no turbo kit or supercharger or intake either


----------



## Flying Austrian (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: performance mods (fvbean)*

Hi there,
I just installed a ROTREX C38 supercharger on that W8 engine with modified gearbox. Aprox. 450 HP at 10 PSI of boost. Owner says it is more fun than his Cayenne turbo.
All hardware and software available
Christoph


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: performance mods (Flying Austrian)*

was the gearbox a tiptronic or manual? and how much was that supercharger and where do i find it???


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: performance mods (Flying Austrian)*

is it a kit or custom job


----------



## mickl (Feb 21, 2007)

Tell us more I may be interested.


----------



## Flying Austrian (Jun 13, 2007)

As far as I know there are just Tiptronic cars out there in the US. For manual cars the kit would be better anyway as we won`t have any problems with the gearbox. The Tiptronic gearbox doesn`t stand the torque of the converted motor. The whole kit is a special conversion. We don`t have a kit as there are just a few W8 in Mexico - mainly from old people who wouldn`t even put a sticker on it.
All the brackets, tubing etc, is handmade piece by piece. The software is from Germany handmade also.
So if anybody wants to have this will have to ship/drive the car to Mexico City.
Christoph


----------



## Flying Austrian (Jun 13, 2007)

concerning the tiptronic: It gets a special torque converter and some internal modifications, mainly hardware also to raise oil pressure etc..


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (Flying Austrian)*

yaeh drive to mexico...... just like i said there are NO turbo kits or supercharger kits for the car unless u go the custom rought like u are talkin about


----------



## Triton613 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (Flying Austrian)*

So the internals of the engine can take the pressure of the s/c? What kind of internals do they run stock?


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (Flying Austrian)*

there are not just tip in the US i have a 6 speed manual and i live in wisconsin there are manuals in the US but they are hard to find


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (Triton613)*

dude its not the pressure that is the issue. u start running into problems when u dont supply enough fuel to the cylinders, thast when things go wrong. i will bet u anything that the car can boost 12-15 on all stcok internals with no problem with the right engine manag. and right fuel set up


----------



## Flying Austrian (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: W8 Supercharged (Flying Austrian)*

Hi there
Sorry for the late reply. The W8 is only good for about 12 lbs of boost due to the compresion ratio. Its not worth it get new pistons or mount a steel plate under the heads.
With 12 lbs of boost this is the hell of driving - believe me.
If you have a manual one its better as we won`t have to modify the gearbox.
Are you really interested?
Let me know to get together some numbers.
We would need the car at least 1 month down here in Mexico. So you can go back to the US or stay in Acapulco in the meantime,


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 Supercharged (Flying Austrian)*

this hoel driving to mexico and leaving the car there sounds like a hell of a scam if u ask me, so when i come to get my car it will prolly be completely stripped, right


----------



## Flying Austrian (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: W8 Supercharged (jnesta21)*

Of course, we need some spares for the first one... 
No, of course not. We are not talking about Tijuana here.
Well, if you don`t find anybody in the US let me know and we`ll go on talking
Christoph


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 Supercharged (Flying Austrian)*

dude i have someone that could do it here, but he just hates workin on vdubs. his name is jake hanhardt check out is web at http://www.jhracing.net he built this enitre car himself. its a 91 talon with 800+ hp to the tires, he knows his ****, he completely built the motor himself, turbo set up, fuel set up, one off individual throtel body turbo intake maniflod, one off turbo maniflod. he just redid the turbo, it should be putting out around 55psi with anywhere from 1100-1200hp to the tire. street driven, slicks on all fours, best et at 9.5 at 150 soon to be 8.6-8.7 range at about 175


----------



## Flying Austrian (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: W8 Supercharged (jnesta21)*

If we would have a kit ready it would work like this to ship it to the U S but we don`t have. Everything is custom made in the moment of mounting. We also want to try a air/water intercooler instead of air/air. This will also be 100 % made directly on the motor.
Think about it and we set something up.


----------



## V.A.G. (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: W8 Supercharged (Flying Austrian)*

Flying Austrian







I call BS on this! 100% bezahlter Dummschwaetzer


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 Supercharged (V.A.G.)*

right dude this dudes all talkin "bring your car down to mexico, well do this well do that, itll take about a month, blah blah," whats really goin on there strippin the car and youll never c the thing again http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 Supercharged (Flying Austrian)*

austrian i wanna c some pics to prove to me that u are ligit. pics of your shop, project cars, customer cars, etc... what u wan t ppl to do by driving to mexico seems like a alot of BS







.


----------



## Flying Austrian (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: W8 Supercharged (jnesta21)*

Let me get some fotos for you. Beside of all this: this is not my business at all. I work in the R&D at Volkswagen Mexico. I don`t modify cars for living - just for fun. I do my money with stock cars. So if somebody doesn`t trust or doesnt want.... no problem. So I don`t get my hands dirty for a few hundred dollars extra.


----------



## wayneweltzin (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: performance mods (Flying Austrian)*

that sounds nice,, I am eyeing up a 6 speed W8. 60k on it. Did you have to cut much out to get the supercharger in. That and the supercharger you said, are those usually found GM Chevy? Any pics of the install would be cool to see....thanks


----------



## sjh500 (Mar 20, 2008)

Not sur if mine is the one you are looking at....anyway 2003 6spd sport, silver with 67k miles with a buy it now on ebay for 14995$!


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (sjh500)*

W8 has a compression ratio of 10.8:1. Kinda high to run 10psi or higher without some serious fuel mapping I would think. One tank of crap gas or a lean out condition and call your local VW parts department with $15G's in hand for a new motor..




_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 2:20 PM 3-26-2008_


----------

